# Моя большая (8 мм.) грыжа в шее



## Марьяна Валерьевна (11 Мар 2020)

Добрый день форумчане. Пишу о своем горе. Два месяца назад стала болеть правая рука и онемели пальцы. Была у двух неврологов, которые вначале лечили мне синдром запястного канала, но особого эффекта не было. Боль нарастала и стало трудно держать даже чашку с чаем. Потом третий невролог направил на МРТ и неделю назад меня поразила как молния известие, что я являюсь счастливой обладательницей грыжи между пятым и шестым шейными позвонками с жуткими размерами 8 миллиметров.
Сижу и плачу... Все настаивают на операции..Я боюсь.. У меня двое детей и муж с переменной работой..  У меня у знакомых два не очень удачных примера после операций..
Как обычно советчиков много. Кто-то блокаду советует, кто-то карипаин и так далее. Что делать, я не знаю.
Может у кого-то есть опыт, желательно успешный, кто решил как-то подобную проблему без операции?


----------



## La murr (11 Мар 2020)

@Марьяна Валерьевна, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Мар 2020)

Трудно держать чашку - слабость.
Прооперировать и восстановиться.


----------



## InnaInna (12 Мар 2020)

Марьяна Валерьевна написал(а):


> Два месяца назад стала болеть правая рука и онемели пальцы. Была у двух неврологов, которые вначале лечили мне синдром запястного канала, но особого эффекта не было. Боль нарастала и стало трудно держать даже чашку с чаем. Потом третий невролог направил на МРТ и неделю назад меня поразила как молния известие, что я являюсь счастливой обладательницей грыжи между пятым и шестым шейными позвонками с жуткими размерами 8 миллиметров.


Добрый день. Наверно я не располагаю полной информацией. Но как-то стремительно встал вопрос об операции (2 мес болеете). А по тексту, основания эти: «грыжа с жуткими размерами 8мм» и «стало трудно держать даже  чашку с чаем».
По одним и тем же снимкам размер грыжи у разных рентгенологов - разный. Я бы уточнила у доктора @doclega. И есть ли миелоишемия.
Неврологи ведь тоже становятся пугливыми видя заключение, а не снимки.
По поводу слабости, какие объективные данные неврологического осмотра о степени мышечной силы, нарушении чувствительности, рефлексах. И данные ЭНМГ.
Важно, чтобы не только врачи, но и Вы для себя понимали, почему и насколько необходима операция. Тогда легче решиться, настроиться.

Здоровья Вам.


----------



## Маrианна (13 Май 2020)

Здравствуйте! Зарегистрировалась, чтобы ответить Вам. Год назад мне делали операцию по удалению мпд с5-с6, но грыжа у меня была 3мм, это саггитальный размер, шириной на основании 12 мм. Установили кейдж. Операция прошла удачно, я ни секунды не сомневалась, делать или нет. У меня была очень сильная слабость в обеих руках, руки были как вата, из рук иногда сами собой вываливались предметы, каждую ночь болели руки, немели кисти и не давали спать. Шея болела всегда, но это не только из-за грыжи, я сломала 4 позвонка С5, С7, Th3 и Th4. Нестабильность. В общем, жалоб было много. Об операции не жалею, слабость в руках прошла, было снижение силы ( по-моему разгибателей) до 3 баллов. По ночам руки не болят, иногда немеют мизинец и безымянный, но это не к с5-с6


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2020)

> но это не к с5-с6


Возможно, это вообще не к шее, а к туннельному синдрому локтевого нерва.


----------



## Маrианна (15 Май 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Возможно, это вообще не к шее, а к туннельному синдрому локтевого нерва.


Спасибо, а как точно определить?  У меня протрузии еще множественные в шейном отделе, в грудном тоже, протрузии и нрвжи, небольшие, но почему-то болят. Учитвая, что позвоночный столб-это одно целое, и у меня в нем есть 4ре позвонка с компрессионным переломом, должна ли я смириться с тем, что у меня позвоночнык все время будет болеть, больше или меньше, в зависимости от нагрузки. Для меня нагрузки-это положение сидя и тяжести


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Май 2020)

Надо не мириться. Надо с мышцами работать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2020)

Маrианна написал(а):


> Спасибо, а как точно определить?  У меня протрузии еще множественные в шейном отделе, в грудном тоже, протрузии и нрвжи, небольшие, но почему-то болят. Учитвая, что позвоночный столб-это одно целое, и у меня в нем есть 4ре позвонка с компрессионным переломом, должна ли я смириться с тем, что у меня позвоночнык все время будет болеть, больше или меньше, в зависимости от нагрузки. Для меня нагрузки-это положение сидя и тяжести


Проверить осмотром врача и ЭНМГ. Боль не обязательная часть жизни.
А у Вас все правильно организовано по работе и жизни и достаточно натренирован организм?


----------



## Маrианна (17 Май 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Проверить осмотром врача и ЭНМГ. Боль не обязательная часть жизни.
> А у Вас все правильно организовано по работе и жизни и достаточно натренирован организм?


Правильно ли организовано по жизни-не знаю, но я не работаю и по своей специальности ( бухгалтера),наверно не буду работать. Когда случилась травма, моему младшему ребенку был один год, сейчас ему три, до этого тоже я уходила с декрета в декрет. Сейчас, если бы даже я нашла работу по специальности, я бы не смогла работать, т.к. сидение в принципе мне дается нелегко, а сидение за компом, или с наклоненной головой за писаниной-это вообще атас. То, что мне подходит, это ходьба. Т.е. я просто веду домашнее хозяйство, ухаживаю за детьми и т. д. Не знаю, достаточно ли от этого тренируется мой организм, но я редко сажусь в течение дня, в основном, чтобы поесть. В день 10-15 тыс шагов, иногда до 20тыс( в часах шагомер просто, а так я не заморачиваюсь специально). После травмы три недели не знали о переломах, врачи поставили ушиб и прописали обезб., хотя я прекрасно понимала, что есть переломы. После мрт, когда узнали о переломах, нейрохирург прописал постельный режим, но его не было, было некогда. Протрузия в c5-c6, которая появилась после травмы, через 8 мес превратилась в грыжу, потом ее прооперировали. Постоянно принимаю витамины группы В, без них совсем плохо. Поясничный отдел не проверяли, но немеют пальцы и пятки, поясница тоже болит, но она болит практически у всех. В общем, все отделы позвоночника болят. Об операции я не жалею, кроме того, что каждую ночь руки болели так, как будто на них дом навалися, я только после операции поняла, что они то у меня и днем все время не переставая ныли. Сразу после операции именно это ноющая, неприятная но не острая боль отсутствовала, хотя я не обращала на нее до этого внимания, слабость в руках тоже со временем прошла.

Насчет нагрузок- и после травмы  и после операции поднимала ребенка, по другому не получилось, да и остальные тяжести тоже


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Май 2020)

Как раз сидеть с наклоненной головой и не надо.
И даже дома, при уходе за детьми есть техника безопасности от обострение боли в позвоночнике.

Надо понять что и от чего болит.


----------



## Маrианна (17 Май 2020)

Вот скажите, сломанные позвонки сами по себе уже болеть не должны, так? Но мне не ясно, могут ли из-за них быть боли? Например, в верхнегрудном отделе сломаны третий и четвертый позвонки, и у меня болят мышцы слева на уровне этих позвонков, но нейрохирург сказал, что это может быть и из-за шеи. Надо мрт повторить, просто во время самоизоляции не хочу. Из-за спондилодеза с5-с6 увеличивается нагрузка на другие отделы? То, что шея не поворачивается вправо-влево на 90 градусов-норма?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Май 2020)

Могут и болеть, спондилоартроз, миофасциальный синдром.
Не норма. Но нормы и не будет, что после операции, что после саморезорбции-полнеой подвижности не будет.


----------

